# 200-500 point skirmishes



## Gomai (Aug 13, 2008)

I recall a few years back in White Dwarf reading an article or two about starting a 200 point warband and building it up to the point to fight 500 point games. I'm still getting a handle on the basics of the game and curious if anyone here uses this format to teach the game with. Are there official rules for force composition under the new edition or do the same requirements still apply?

Has anyone found this useful for teaching new players or do you have any scenarios at larger point values that make for good teaching games?


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd always go for a larger army than that. I think 750 as a minimum to get a hero and some different units in. You could teach the basic game mechanics with a couple of ten man units and a champion, but it'll probably not be that inspiring. 
As for force composition, if its a training game you could miss out the Characters and I dont think anyone would mind, but really you want to use the core troops, as people need to learn how to use them properly. I'd use 2 core units and one special to keep things balanced.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah 200 points isn't the same in Fantasy as it is 40k. I usually use 1000pts to get some shooting and hth in the game to show the different sides of the game


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't mind smaller games occasionally but then I have the warhammer skirmish book and generals compendium to make it a bit more interesting.
I think that smaller games have a different dynamic than their larger counterparts so wouldn't use them as intro games. 
Smaller games have fewer units so its less tactical in as much that you don't really get the opportunity to set up the multiple charges and with fewer special and elite units when you finally work up to full armies you'll suffer as you will probably underestimate some units abilities.


----------

